

Effective Qt — Prefer to use normalised signal/slot signatures - Tsiolkovsky
http://marcmutz.wordpress.com/effective-qt/prefer-to-use-normalised-signalslot-signatures/

======
dkersten
I never ever thought about this, but it does make sense. In any case, I've
always used normalized signal/slot names simply because I usually autocomplete
them in QtCreator and it uses normalized ones.

Having said that, I don't really dynamically change the signals/slots after
setup, so the performance penalty would result in a slightly slower
application startup and not affect runtime performance (unless similar
normalization must happen at runtime too? I did not check).

~~~
wladimir
I seem to remember Qt Creator does add const and & symbols, not sure though,
and cannot check at the moment.

~~~
blub
Nope, it adds just the function and parameter types.

~~~
wladimir
Then all my code is OK by default, thanks :)

